# they have screwed up my trip in turkey



## R1100 (Aug 21, 2012)

after 4 days eurotrip from germany to swiss mountains and through italy including rome and the south cities of italy , I took the ferry from igoumenisa and then I continue my trip through old mountain pathways . I especially recommend you to see the meteora mountains. all the trip was really amazing untill entering turkey. 

I have confronted with the reality on the road of turkey in aspects of bad road conditions , slippery asphalt motorways , dog attacts , cracked and pitted roads . 

there were no traffic signs indicating the legal speed limits in turkey and I was following the car in front of me for a long time and since the road conditions were not convenient for high speed I was driving at speed of 106km/h . the officer didnt stopped the guy in the car that I was following . he stopped me and I got my ticket surprisingly. it was a really hard time for me . even the payment was really time consuming. I just wanted you to be informed .


----------



## Twm-Twp (Jun 14, 2012)

I used to drive a truck (TIR) through Turkey during the seventies / early eighties.

I, like many other truckers of all nationalities carried all sorts of goodies, e.g. Beatles / Rolling Stones audio tapes Marlboro' cigarettes and even US dollars to pay off the thieving b#st#rds otherwise known as Turkish policemen.

No change there then. Sorry to hear you are having a hard time of it in Turkey.

You were gunning it a bit though at 106 km / h in a m/h.

PS: If you are going across into Eastern Turkey, don't go anywhere near Tahir village in your motorhome ..... or maybe the place has changed now !


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi,

I usually try to find out about speed limits when entering an unfamiliar country to avoid unpleasant surprises, assuming you are in a motorhome then the speed limit on motorways is 100kph although we tended to cruise along much slower.

>Turkey Speed Limits<

I'd agree about some of the roads being a bit rough though.

Of the few Police we talked to, whether Jandarma or Polis, we always found them pleasant and polite.

Stick with it, it's a fantastic country to tour in a motorhome.

Pete


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Why blame someone else for your ignorance of speed limits. :roll: 

Dave p


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

interesting first post, yawn, where's the key to open the can? bloody vikings :lol:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Come on guys. It just could be a very helpful bit of advice.

I found out the hard way when the French police stopped me for not indicating changing lanes to overtake a very slow vehicle. Luckily only €22 but could have been worse.
I didn't know of the reg and wish I had learnt before.

Ray.


----------



## Twm-Twp (Jun 14, 2012)

raynipper said:


> Come on guys. It just could be a very helpful bit of advice.
> 
> I found out the hard way when the French police stopped me for not indicating changing lanes to overtake a very slow vehicle. Luckily only €22 but could have been worse.
> I didn't know of the reg and wish I had learnt before.
> ...


I'm with you Ray. At least the french are not open to bribery (at least not in my experience) ........ the Turks only had to spot the blue TIR plates before standing in front of you with their lollipop sticks.

We were generally on our way after a few minutes after handing over some tapes or a couple of packets of Marlboro's. If I ever thought it was going to get really nasty, I'd pull out a copy of Playboy and hand that over.

In fairness, it was mostly east of Ankara where the main problems occurred.


----------



## rocky1968 (Nov 10, 2011)

*speed limit*

dp i find u so ignorant the guys just been done and u come out with that crap get a grip


----------



## palaceboy (Mar 9, 2008)

Spent three weeks in Turkey last year with no problems thought Istanbul was fantastic and Goreme breathtaking mind you did not travel at 106km per hour on bad slippery roads probably because i did not find any bad slippery roads


----------



## locrep (Dec 5, 2011)

Crossed west to east of Turkey into Syria last year, had no problems with the Police, occasionally near the eastern border we would be stopped & asked if everything was okay & did we need directions, we were lucky that the speed limits were on very large road signs placed just after the entry point of our border crossing, on another note one thing I did find strange was that all the officials we spoke to supported Manchester United & they all queried if we lived in the united city.

Dave.


----------



## bigcats30 (Aug 13, 2012)

locrep said:


> Crossed west to east of Turkey into Syria last year, had no problems with the Police, occasionally near the eastern border we would be stopped & asked if everything was okay & did we need directions, we were lucky that the speed limits were on very large road signs placed just after the entry point of our border crossing, on another note one thing I did find strange was that all the officials we spoke to supported Manchester United & they all queried if we lived in the united city.
> 
> Dave.


Note to self...carry Man U shirts to hand out (probably with beckham on the back to be safe) :lol:


----------



## Twm-Twp (Jun 14, 2012)

locrep said:


> Crossed west to east of Turkey into Syria last year, had no problems with the Police, occasionally near the eastern border we would be stopped & asked if everything was okay & did we need directions,Dave.


Hello Dave,

If going down through Turkey to Syria, you would not have driven through eastern Turkey, i.e. east of the capital Ankara and Erzincan / Erzerum and on into the Kurdish region as it was in the seventies, early eighties.

I crossed Turkey many times over a period of 4 / 5-years as a HGV / TIR driver. We crossed from Bulgaria into Turkey at the Kapicule border crossing (near the big town of Erdine) then on to Istanbul through the city (no motorway in those days) over the Bosphorus bridge before heading out alongside the sea of Mamaris over Mount Bolu and dropping down into Ankara.

This stretch of road probably suffered the highest rate of road deaths in the whole of Europe. We called the long distance coach drivers kamikaze drivers because of the way they would overtake on blind bends..... they must have killed and injured hundreds of bus passengers !!!!

In Ankara we would either carry straight on into what I knew as Eastern Turkey to the Iranian border via Erzerum (where the culture was very Asian) ..... or we would turn right and head down to Southern Turkey via the huge lake Tuz Golu over the mountains at Aksaray before dropping down to the mediteranean coast to the town of Adana (which had a massive US military air base).

I remember dropping down from Aksaray (which was quite high) the temperature would increase dramatically as you reached the plains with loads of orange and lemon groves. Within an hour of driving in big woolly pullovers, thick jeans etc we were suddenly stripping down to T-shirts and shorts !!

We then followed the med coastline to the Syrian border via Iskenderun. Although the town of Adana was very westernised, I recall the route from there to the Syrian border being very heavily Asian.... all the males in black with the big baggy trousers and the females full covered.

I can't remember the name of the border crossing from TR into Syria but I can recall the distance between the two border gates was several kilometres long.

Long distance driving through Europe, eastern Europe, Turkey to Iran or down to Saudi Arabia, Qatar etc was quite a tough job back then especially during the winter months ..... it certainly wasn't a holiday trip ..... but I have lots of good and not so good memories of those days.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Why the surprise at 106kph?

That is 66mph, it may be over the speed limit (whatever that may be in Turkey for that class of road) but it certainly isn't_ fast._


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

*Re: speed limit*



Shuggy68 said:


> dp i find u so ignorant the guys just been done and u come out with that crap get a grip


 :lol: :lol: 
As expected

When in Rome do as the Romans do. Know the rules.

The speed limits for a motorhome / minibus are 50/80/90/100 (city/road/dual-carriageway/motorway).

Dave p


----------



## locrep (Dec 5, 2011)

Hi Twm, We were transiting to Syria so we did not have to enter the North East section of Turkey unless we could not get into Syria then we would have had to make a decision to enter Iraq via the area you are thinking of.

I believe I was going in an eastern direction & as far as I am aware Syria is east of Tarsus, We travelled to the border crossings of Kilis & Akcakale but because we had cameras & computers we were denied access unless we handing our equipment in & collected when we exited, this was not an option as we would not be returning in the same direction, we made our way back to Kirikhan & got through into Syria via Antakya, this border crossing was by far the most dangerous on our whole trip it was like entering a scene from Armageddon.

I remember when taking a commercial vehicle into France was a minefield of paperwork, TIR certainly helped with some of them issues, Happy days.

Dave.


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

The speed limits in Turkey were updated in 2010 see HERE The problem is trying to work out which class the motorhome is in.

I have a panel van conversion that looks like a Dolmus which are restricted to 80 kph on a single carriageway road.

I have spoken with the traffic police and the Jandarma traffic police but have never got a clear answer.

A couple of years ago I was fined for doing 96 ks on a single carriageway. now stay below 90ks and have not had any problems since.

I think PJ did some checking as well but I can't recall the outcome.

At the border crossing near Ipsala the speed limits are/were clearly posted.

Will be off to Turkey on the 15th November, back in May hopefully for our winter trip.  

Safe travelling.

Don


----------



## locrep (Dec 5, 2011)

bigcats30 said:


> locrep said:
> 
> 
> > Crossed west to east of Turkey into Syria last year, had no problems with the Police, occasionally near the eastern border we would be stopped & asked if everything was okay & did we need directions, we were lucky that the speed limits were on very large road signs placed just after the entry point of our border crossing, on another note one thing I did find strange was that all the officials we spoke to supported Manchester United & they all queried if we lived in the united city.
> ...


Spot on, I am not not a big football van, but on our last trip I learnt to waffle on about MU & Juventus, which at the time if asked if Juventis were Spanish or Italian I would have to have guessed, even the nice copper in Tanzania who fined me for not speeding had a MU scarf across the top of his Dashboard.

Dave..


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Don a cousin of mine has lived in Turkey for 30 years . A PVC would fall into the minibus bands for speeds.

Dave p


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Don_Madge said:


> I think PJ did some checking as well but I can't recall the outcome.
> 
> At the border crossing near Ipsala the speed limits are/were clearly posted.
> 
> ...


Hi Don, assuming motorhomes come under the M2/M3 minibus category then I interpreted it as...

Urban - 50kph 
Outside urban, single carriageway - 80kph
Dual Carriageway - 90kph
Motorway - 100kph

The Truck (Kamyonet, N1'N1G) category also includes small vans such as Fiat Doblo/Peugeot Partner and attracts lower speeds of 50 - 80 - 85 - 90 I would think it would depend if the police interpret your van coming into that category or not.

http://www.resmi-gazete.org/rega/ka...gisiklik-yapilmasina-dair-yonetmelik-4237.htm

I saw the 'car' speed limits at the border, they need a bigger sign to explain all the other variations :lol:

Are you renting your little cottage again for this trip?

pete


----------



## commuter (Jul 13, 2011)

R1100 said:


> I have confronted with the reality on the road of turkey in aspects of bad road conditions , slippery asphalt motorways , dog attacts , cracked and pitted roads .
> 
> there were no traffic signs indicating the legal speed limits .


and still you were doing 106?

Have you never driven on the Belgian motorways? I'm pretty sure that would slow you down


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

So what is the law about signalling and overtaking in France ?? 

Must you signal every time you pull out?
Must you signal your intention to return after your overtake has been completed (It always makes me smile when I see people in the UK signalling left to pull back in after an overtake. where else can I POSSIBLY think you are going? Keep your hands on the steering wheel please, its safer and I can probably work out that you are going to return to the correct side of the road anyway)
Must you indicate every time when changing lanes?
Must you indicate even if there are no vehicles behind you?
Is there a minimum number of indicator flashes that must be given? (some cars, mine included give three flashes if you move the indicator stalk and then release it rather than push it past the "stays on until the steering wheel straightens" position?

I am asking these questions because I am certainly ignorant of such a law (in France) and would like to make sure I dont give "Flic" any reason to stop me, I suspect many others are as ignorant as me as well !!

I always indicate my intentions when such an indication will be of benefit to another road user, rather than doing it without thinking (such as not indicating if I am following a vehicle and there is nothing behind me, there is no-one to benefit from a signal, so I dont. I never indicate left to return to the nearside on a 2 or 3 lane road. totally pointless and unecessary, where else would I go??? Would anybody think for a moment that I intended to stay out on the "wrong" side of the road, of course not :roll: so a signal is of no use at all is it.

To quote the Highway code (page 34 rule 103 if you want to check) "Use them to advise other road users before changing direction, stopping, or starting" So if there is no-one else to "advise" there is no point in giving them is there???


----------



## iandsm (May 18, 2007)

*Re: speed limit*



Shuggy68 said:


> dp i find u so ignorant the guys just been done and u come out with that crap get a grip


I rather think DP has a point. Even on a motorway the limit in a motorhome is 100 kph. We don't know what type of road the OP was on but he says himself, "road condition were not convenient for high speed" so it probably was not a motorway, and if it was not then the speed at 106 kph was almost certainly excesive in relation to the conditions which may have been on a poor quality road. Anyway the speed was above the permitted limit even if it was on a motorway or not.

The car was probably not stopped because the limit is higher for cars, whatever road they are on.

So it appears the OP is warning that if you exceed the permitted speed limit, (It's up to the driver to know what it is) you get a fine. No different in any other country.

Not nice to get stopped and get a ticket I agree, but he messed up his own trip, nobody did it for him. Anyway, if you speed and get caught, pay the fine, move on, put it down to experience, no need to let it spoil your trip.

I don't think It's DP who needs to get a grip in this case.


----------



## commuter (Jul 13, 2011)

Mrplodd said:


> Must you signal your intention to return after your overtake has been completed (It always makes me smile when I see people in the UK signalling left to pull back in after an overtake. where else can I POSSIBLY think you are going?





Mrplodd said:


> To quote the Highway code (page 34 rule 103 if you want to check) "Use them to advise other road users before changing direction, stopping, or starting" So if there is no-one else to "advise" there is no point in giving them is there???


"Use them to advise other road users before changing direction, stopping, or starting" - are you not changing direction when you move across lanes?



Mrplodd said:


> I always indicate my intentions when such an indication will be of benefit to another road user, rather than doing it without thinking (such as not indicating if I am following a vehicle and there is nothing behind me, there is no-one to benefit from a signal, so I dont.


mirror signal manouevre - I alway check what the vehicle behind is doing before I indicate (especially right) so it's of benefit to me if you indicate when overtaking me. Classic example is the left hand bend in a 30 going through the village I live in which changes to 40 just round the bend. Most boy racers (mostly bikes) floor it comng out of the bend just as I start indicating right and I've nearly been "T" boned a few times. Their indication would allow me to adjust my driving to make sure this does not happen cos they sure as hell won't make allowances


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Mrplodd said:


> So what is the law about signalling and overtaking in France ??
> 
> Must you signal every time you pull out?
> Must you signal your intention to return after your overtake has been completed (It always makes me smile when I see people in the UK signalling left to pull back in after an overtake. where else can I POSSIBLY think you are going? Keep your hands on the steering wheel please, its safer and I can probably work out that you are going to return to the correct side of the road anyway)
> ...


----------



## locrep (Dec 5, 2011)

commuter said:


> Mrplodd said:
> 
> 
> > Must you signal your intention to return after your overtake has been completed (It always makes me smile when I see people in the UK signalling left to pull back in after an overtake. where else can I POSSIBLY think you are going?
> ...


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Just trying to work out what the last few posts have to do with the original topic :? :lol: 

Pete


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Indeed, Pete. If I was a mod I would be flashing the {offtopic} board. It's supposed to be about the OP's experiences in Turkey..... :roll:


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Educational. :wink: 

I have finaly got a grip :lol: 

Dave p


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

*Read the question!!*

The OP's User Name is R1100 which I believe refers to a BMW motorbike

He also mentioned following mountain tracks and being concerned by dog attacks etc - I think he was on a bike not in a MH.

I bet he wishes he hadn't bothered posting when he sees how you lot kick off.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

*Re: Read the question!!*



HarleyDave said:


> The OP's User Name is R1100 which I believe refers to a BMW motorbike
> 
> He also mentioned following mountain tracks and being concerned by dog attacks etc - I think he was on a bike not in a MH.
> 
> ...


So the OP is O/T?! :lol:


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

That did dawn on me when I made my first post, which I still stand by.

Speeding tolerances in Turkey are usually 10% over the limit with 0% on motorways.


Dave p


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

*Re: Read the question!!*



HarleyDave said:


> The OP's User Name is R1100 which I believe refers to a BMW motorbike
> 
> He also mentioned following mountain tracks and being concerned by dog attacks etc - I think he was on a bike not in a MH.
> 
> ...


good point, but why post it on a motorhome forum? :?


----------



## hmh (Jun 25, 2008)

*. . . my trip to turkey*

So easy to fall foul of speed limits abroad though, we drove in France for a decade or more before we needed to buy a larger minibus, so took a driving test to drive buses, which involved passing the normal Highway Code test first.

This taught us a great deal of French, but also showed up huge differences in French and UK regulations - for instance, the oblong sign with a line round it at the entrance to a village means 50 kph, no horns and dipped headlights only; 
and at old-fashioned French roundabouts, of which fortunately there are few now remaining, those arriving have priority over those already on the roundabout !

It is amazing that we are all allowed to drive in each others' countries with no further tuition, not even a leaflet showing major differences.

Another example, in the States, where 2 equal roads cross, the first vehicle at the junction has right of way, then the next, then the next - so we all line up in orderly fashion, as you might at the greengrocer's counter, working out whose turn it is to cross next. We only learnt this however, when our daughter got hitched to a nice American lad !

There are some good threads on the forum to help us all out, including one by Don Madge on rules and regulations when arriving in Turkey.

Helen


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

From PeeJay's link looks like cars can do 120Km/h on motorways but bikes are only allowed 100Km/h

Pretty unfortunate really to get caught like that but as others have said - ignorance is no excuse - R1100 should have done his research in advance.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Twm-Twp (Jun 14, 2012)

locrep said:


> I was going in an eastern direction & as far as I am aware Syria is east of Tarsus,
> Dave.


You're right .... the Turkish / Syrian border crossing points are south / east of the Tarsus mountains ...... which are in Southern (civilized) Turkey.

We were always glad to leave the Tarsus mountain range during the winter months because it was the last place on the journey from the UK to Saudi Arabia where we might experience serious snowfall and temperatures low enough to freeze diesel.


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

peejay said:


> Don_Madge said:
> 
> 
> > I think PJ did some checking as well but I can't recall the outcome.
> ...


Hi Pete,

Yes we are renting the cottage again, if you are in the area call in again.

Don


----------



## locrep (Dec 5, 2011)

peejay said:


> Just trying to work out what the last few posts have to do with the original topic :? :lol:
> 
> Pete


Its all part of a wonderful thread relating to laws in different countries, like the OP said it ruined his trip, so better we all share knowledge on what is right & wrong whilst driving abroad.

Dave.


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

I still reckon there's a taste of spam :lol: 

Just read the original message again, there's English and there's English and his use of phrase is not what I'd expect of someone who uses it as a first language.

Also, yes, R1100 would tend to indicate a motorcyclist and they never keep witihn the speed limits even if they are posted (reminds self, who got stopped and charged for 174 in a 50 in the Ardeche, alledgedly  )


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Was that kph or mph

Dave p


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> Was that kph or mph
> 
> Dave p


kph m'lud (110 in a 30)

I'm innocent, I swear it was more like 140 :lol:


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Sprinta said:


> I still reckon there's a taste of spam :lol:


Funny you should say that Sprinta - that was my immediate impression.

*R1100* - If you ever return to look at this thread, please tell us where you live! If it's somewhere interesting your local knowledge might be useful - to someone. :wink:

Dave


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Especially the whereabouts of local speed cameras. :roll: :wink: 

dave p


----------



## Twm-Twp (Jun 14, 2012)

locrep said:


> we made our way back to Kirikhan & got through into Syria via Antakya, this border crossing was by far the most dangerous on our whole trip it was like entering a scene from Armageddon. Dave.


I've looked through an old passport and found that the TIR crossing from TR into Syria was at Cilvegozu - Anatakya and the Syrian border gate was several km's further along a two-lane road (not much more than a track) then at a place called Bab-el-Hawa. The traffic queues along this stretch of we used to refer to as 'no mans land' could be horrendous. The Syrian border used to close overnight regardless of the amount of traffic waiting to enter the country.

Is this the crossing you used ??

My passport stamps reminded me of one incident that happened at Cilvegozu: Three of us were travelling in convoy and on arrival at Cilvegozu we handed in our documents and passports as usual. About a quarter of an hour later, an official called us into a back office and told us we were in a lot of trouble and .... we were to await the police. Not good news !

Eventually, it transpired they were able to deduce from our passports that we had transited Turkey too fast and we were going to done big time for speeding. In those days, the passport entry stamps (at Kapicule) in addition to being dated, had a time mark around the outside of the stamp. Hi-tech stuff or what.

We knew we had crossed TR faster than usual because we had done it virtually non-stop, i.e. without sleep (with the help of dexedrine tablets which was fairly normal practise for those days).

After being threatened with court etc, the police eventually agreed on a fine which was reduced if we could pay in dollars - which we did. I never crossed Turkey without stopping for sleep again.

PS: Before someone tells me, I know the stupidity of taking drugs to stay awake whilst driving and I don't do it now ... honest. In those days, we were paid by the trip and earned very good money ... if we weren't delayed.


----------



## locrep (Dec 5, 2011)

Thats sounds like the one, there were cars & lorries being stripped down & some were being set alight afterwards in between the two armoured gates, there were men in scruffy uniforms & trainers with rifles demanding we stop, No chance that I was stopping in what seemed like a lawless no mans land. 

When we reached the Syrian side & I got talking to the locals about how dangerous the stretch is between the two borders, they explained they were wanted people hiding out in the mountains & survived by taking what they can from people who fail to make it across.

I worked with many drivers who needed magic potions to keep them going, back in the early eighties I was with Dukes of Portadown, the only way we could make money was by keep moving, I was young & did not need anything to keep me awake, I was lucky judging by how some of the old Boy's suffered with leg problems later in life after being on the stuff.

We had our boots sealed on a Sunday afternoon and would be docked pay if we had removed them before the following Saturday afternoon..

Dave..


----------



## locrep (Dec 5, 2011)

I was thinking, do you remember having to clock out of France into Belgium & if you were too quick you got a speeding fine, I think it was something like Guilvide excuse the spelling.


----------



## Twm-Twp (Jun 14, 2012)

locrep said:


> We had our boots sealed on a Sunday afternoon and would be docked pay if we had removed them before the following Saturday afternoon..
> 
> Dave..


Very good...... I remember Dukes. Their drivers used to fuel up / park up at Tebay Services (off junction 38 of the M6)....... and drink in the Cross Keys pub in Tebay village.

I did a regular run (for a few years) from South Wales to Scotland (usually two trips a week) and I ran in Cardiff Transports livery. I sub-contracted for them.

I wonder if you remember one of Crooks of Cookstown drivers having a very bad accident with another lorry on the northbound side just a couple of miles before J38. Both lorries went down a steep embankment. The other lorry involved was mine ... and my driver didn't survive. There's a hell of a story behind that bump ... but I won't go into it here.


----------



## locrep (Dec 5, 2011)

They must have been the good boys running from Bellshill depot, I have seen so many accidents along that stretch of the M6 but must say mainly south bound normally caused by the nasty side wind in that area & in particular some bad ones along the A75 which was really bad in the late 70s & early eighties, as you headed towards Stranraer you could time the ferry arrivals as far away as Carlisle with the constant packs of high powered very fast moving Irish lorries.

Dave..


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

We've had a few posts on this thread but not a great deal of info has emerged except two "golden oldies" recounting their trips in years gone by.

So for anybody considering visiting Turkey just some tips that might save you embarrassing yourself.

Don't disrespect the Turkish flag, The Turks would never use their flag for anything other than it was intended.

Don't deliberately deface a bank note.

It's custom and practise to take a small gift if you are invited to visit a Turkish household. If there are children in the family chocolates/sweets are always welcome.

Please remember to remove your shoes when you enter the house. Be very careful when you admire something in the house as it might be presented to you when you leave. Turks give from the heart and not the pocket.

In a Turkish household it is considered very bad manners to blow your nose at a meal times, they consider it should be done in private.

Don't point the soles of your feet directly at anybody.

We spend the winter months in a small village (Keciler) in the Kaya valley, it's less than 5 miles from Fethiye but they are worlds apart. We have one delivery of mail a week to the local mosque, the local Imam delivers ours to the house. We have a 20 minute walk to get rid of the rubbish.

This is the view from the balcony of the house.










Safe travelling.

Don


----------

